# clone screen with a Radeon x1600?



## jonnyhey (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a acer laptop/xp with a Radeon x1600 video card and in the options of the Ati Catalyst Control Center there is no option for me to choose Clone screen as I would like to screensaver to appear on the Projector.
Please advise if this is possible? many thanks! Jonny. ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi jonny,

Right click on the Desktop and select properties:

Right click > Properties > Settings tab > click Advanced > Displays tab

Enable the LCD display and set it to the correct resolution (800 x 600 or 1024 x 768, it should detect the max resolution), then click OK.

Post back if this helps or not.


----------



## jonnyhey (Dec 24, 2006)

*Hi Matt*

Hi Matt, thanks, I tried that and the projector is displaying the images etc that are on my laptop and my Vj software works fine in overlay mode, but I need to be able to see the screensaver on the projector aswell as the laptop.
My last laptop had a "clone function" which enabled me to see the screensaver on both screens but this laptop/graphics card does not seem to, so I wondered if there is something I can do to enable this function?

many thanks, Jonny


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You should be able to change the clone mode options in the Catalyst Control Center by going into Advanced > Avivo Video > Theater Mode.


----------



## jonnyhey (Dec 24, 2006)

*Thanks, have tried it but screen saver stays on laptop*

Thanks, I have tried it but screen saver still stays on the laptop only, the overlay is fine with my vj software and dvd software..


----------

